# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vijf tips voor consumenten met haaruitval

## Diksy

Vijf consumenten tips bij haarproblemen


Hair loss is a treatable medical condition and no one should feel 'doomed' to a life of baldness. 
(Dr. Alan Bauman - USA)

1) Zoek een dokter uit waar je mee uit de voeten kan. Ik maak het zo dikwijls mee dat een bezoeker van mijn website(www.haarproblemen.nl) klaagt dat haar dokter haaruitval afdoet als iets onbelangrijks. Veelal heeft hij dan zelf een kaal hoofd. Ook zijn er veel artsen die er niets van weten, zeker niet de laatste ontwikkelingen. Zelfs bij dermatologen (huidartsen) komt nog veel onwetendheid voor. Hoe je de juiste arts kan vinden? Praat met lotgenoten en vraag het aan hen bijvoorbeeld (www.haarweb.nl) 

2) Verspil geen geld. Ik zie dagelijks nieuwe producten die gepresenteerd worden als wondermiddelen. Sorry, er bestaan geen wondermiddelen. Als de reclameteksten zeggen dat hun product te goed is om te geloven dat is dat ook meestal zo. Er zijn maar 3 medisch bewezen middelen tegen haarverlies.

	Minoxidil. 2% voor vrouwen en 5% voor mannen (lotion)

	Finasteride. (Alleen voor mannen) (pil)

	Low Level Laser Therapie (LLLT) (Apparaat)

Denk er wel aan dat ook het gebruik van deze middelen geen garantie is. De meeste resultaten worden behaald bij het stoppen van verdere haaruitval. Dan zijn er nog wat gelukkigen waarbij nieuwe haargroei ontstaat en een andere groep die geen resultaten heeft met deze middelen. Daarnaast is er ook nog de haartransplantatie. Gezond groeiend haar voor de rest van je leven. Denk er echter wel aan dat bij haar dat (nog) niet is uitgevallen het haarverlies niet stopt. 

3) Nieuwe behandelingen om te overwegen. De wetenschap bij haaruitval staat niet stil. Er komen regelmatig studies uit die kunnen leiden naar nieuwe behandelingen voor de consument. Ook aan Minoxidil blijkt nog wat te kunnen verbeteren. Dan is er nog de PRP behandeling (http://www.haarproblemen.nl/research/acell-prp/). Latisse, een behandeling die wimpers verlengt; en de Low Level Laser (http://www.haarproblemen.nl/preventi...ser-preventie/) , een apparaat voor thuisgebruik of in de kliniek. 

4) Vier mythen. Er zijn veel mythen en misinformatie met betrekking tot haaruitval in omloop. Daardoor krijgen heel veel mensen niet de juiste behandeling, Een van de grootste mythen is: haaruitval wordt genetisch doorgegeven door de moeder. Dat kan maar hoeft niet waar te zijn. Er zijn meer dan 200 genen die onze haargroei beïnvloeden en je kan ze erven van beide ouders. 

5) Wees pro-actief.. Verdiep je in de mogelijkheden die er zijn en voorkom dat je in de handen valt van oplichters. Wie zijn de oplichters? Dat is niet zo moeilijk te ontdekken. Als er een nieuw haargroeimiddel komt dat echt werkt dan zie je dat middel in de televisie journaals en in de kranten. We hebben dat ook zien gebeuren met Minoxidil en Finasteride.

Meer informatie? Ga naar www.haarproblemen.nl. 
Onafhankelijke en eerlijke voorlichting over alle haarproblemen
Deze informatie wordt u aangeboden door Hans J.Diks, internetjournalist (lid NVJ) en hoofdredacteur van deze website.
Hans J.Diks is als vrijwilliger werkzaam voor de Stichting Medi-Budget, 
een non-profit organisatie op het gebied van voorlichting bij haarproblemen.
Vragen? [email protected] 

Je hebt pas recht op succes als je waarde toevoegt, toch? (Diksy)

----------

